# Made My First Mix



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

So I decided to try and make my own mix up for my mice. I currently have 3 bucks, two young does, and a possibly pregnant doe.

The mix is pretty much made up of several other brands I liked the look off and seemed decent and things I've added. I live in a small town and can't seem to find all the seeds that most people use so I had to settle for the for the foods I can find at local pet stores, feed stores, and Walmart.

*4lb bag of Wild Harvest Hamster and Gerbil*

Ingredients:
Dehydrated alfalfa meal, white millet, corn, sunflower seed, wheat, milo, kibbled wheat, kibbled corn, flaked wheat, flaked corn, ground oats, soybean hulls, wheat middlings, soybean meal, dicalcium phosphate, salt, ground limestone, Vitamin A acetate, Vitamin D3 supplement, choline chloride, Vitamin E supplement, niacin, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, D-calcium, pantothenate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (Vitamin K activity), folic acid, biotin, Vitamin B12 supplement, magnesium oxide, ferrous carbonate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, manganous oxide, copper oxide, calcium iodate, cobalt carbonate, red 40, yellow 5, yellow 6, blue 1.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Protein 12%
Fat 4%
Fibre 10%

2lbs Purina Little Wonders.

Ingredients:
Wheat Middlings, Whole Corn, Striped Sunflower Seeds, Whole Red Wheat, Whole Barley, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Dehulled Soybean Meal, Green Split Peas, Corn Distillers Dried Grains, Cane Molasses, Ground Corn, Calcium Carbonate, Safflower Seeds, Ground Rice Hulls, Pumpkin Seeds, Dried Banana, Salt, L-Lysine, DL-Methionine, Soybean Oil, Choline Chloride, Magnesium Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex (Source of Vitamin K), DL-Alpha Tocopheryl Acetate (Source of Vitamin E), Zinc Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Folic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin A Acetate, Active Dried Yeast, Brewers Dried Yeast, Biotin, Betaine Anhydrous, Niacin Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Propionic Acid (a preservative), Dried Aspergillus Niger Fermentation Extract, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Enterococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Dried Yucca Shidigera Extract, Ground Papaya, Cobalt Carbonate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide, Copper Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Calcium Iodate, Ferrous Sulfate, Cobalt Sulfate.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 16%
Crude Fat: 5%
Crude Fibre: 10%

1lb Oxbow Healthy Handfuls

Ingredients

Timothy Meal, Pearled Barley (Rolled), Oat Groats, Flax Seed Meal, Canola Meal, Canola Oil, Wheat Gluten, Millet, Limestone, Flax Seed, Salt, Yeast Culture (dehydrated), Mixed Tocopherols, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Niacin, Copper Sulfate, Selenium Yeast, Vitamin A Supplement, Folic Acid, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Riboflavin Supplement, Manganese Proteinate, Biotin, Manganous Oxide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Magnesium Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Cobalt Carbonate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium Iodate, Rosemary Extract

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein (min) 15.00%
Crude Fat (min) 4.50%
Crude Fiber (min) 10.00%

1/2lb of Purina Naturals Cat Food (This is what I'm most worried about. I think the protein in this might be to much.)

Chicken meal, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, brewers rice, animal fat preserved with mixed-tocopherols (form of Vitamin E), corn meal, chicken, salmon, powdered cellulose, ground whole wheat, soybean hulls, malt extract, brewers dried yeast, phosphoric acid, natural flavor, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, calcium carbonate, salt, choline chloride, dried spinach, parsley flakes, potassium chloride, taurine, Vitamin E supplement, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, niacin, manganese sulfate, Vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, Vitamin B-12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, Vitamin D-3 supplement, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of Vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein: 38.00 %, Crude Fat 13.00 %, Crude Fiber 6.00 %,

1 box of Cheerios.

1 box of dry macaroni

And I'm adding in some mealworms, dried fruit, some fresh veggis, and whatnot.

Thoughts?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Demonic Hope! I didn't realize you were also on this forum.


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Hello Demonic Hope! I didn't realize you were also on this forum.


LOL yep. Your the one who told me to join when I asked for a good forum. Thanks for it. Love this forum. Even with my lurking I've learned so much.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Demonic Hope said:


> Awaiting_Abyss said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Demonic Hope! I didn't realize you were also on this forum.
> ...


Ah I remember suggesting it now. lol


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> Demonic Hope said:
> 
> 
> > Awaiting_Abyss said:
> ...


LOL yep. Adore this forum. I'm in hiding from the gerbil forum here right now. Think a certain member wants my head. :roll:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

The other stuff is a bit lacking in protein, so the kibble should be fine, so long as you're not using much at all. A piece of kibble every other day should be just fine. Mix everything else in, and then feed the kibble separately.


----------

